

A simple "Hello World" app for Node.js using the Twitter Streaming API - danpalmer
http://freezing-light-5807.herokuapp.com/

======
danpalmer
Not much to this, I started to learn Node.js today and this is the result.
Using Socket.IO, ntwitter and Google Maps, this is just a few hours work and
pretty much a Hello World entry into Node.js.

Any ideas for extensions and more complex things to try that will help me
learn more about Node would be great.

Code at <https://github.com/danpalmer/node-twitter-experiment>

